# Training for bmq, chin ups or pull ups?



## Romulus (15 Jun 2007)

2 months to go for bmq. I run 6k every other day and hit the gym every day. I've been 
alternating 5 sets of pushups and 5 sets of chin ups ( ex. Monday: pushups Tuesday: 
chin ups and so on) and I'm finally able to do a decent amount of chin ups. I was talking 
to my boss who has experience in the reserves (about 4 years) He's told me that he 
didn't do a single chin up in the military and that its all pull ups (for those who might 
be confused on the difference. Pull ups are with your hands shoulder width or wider 
apart, opposed to chinups which have your palms facing towards you and hands about 6 inches apart). SO my question is, in basic will we be doing pulls or chins? I realize pull ups would be  more appropriate for climbing over walls or into windows, and if anyone has suggestions on how to improve my routine fire away.


----------



## MikeL (15 Jun 2007)

Train for both cause chances are you will be doing both.  I've done chin ups an pull ups on my own PT an PT at the unit and on courses.


----------



## scoutfinch (15 Jun 2007)

Romulus said:
			
		

> SO my question is, in basic will we be doing pulls or chins?



Yes.


----------



## Orchard (15 Jun 2007)

Hey

I just had a question about BMQ/SQ im leaving on July 03-07 for mine up in Connaught. I was wondering about a camera, are you allowed to bring that or do they not want those there?

And also, what are the running distances normally for new recruits on BMQ/SQ

Thanks alot

Orchard


----------



## neko (15 Jun 2007)

Orchard, both those questions have been asked and answered before. Just search the recruiting boards, it should be easy to find your answers as there's plenty of threads on what you can and can't take to basic and running at basic.
And to make things easier for other people who search this site you should probably keep your queries in line with the thread topic, otherwise threads just become a mish-mash of unrelated information.
Regards,
neko


----------



## joonrooj (15 Jun 2007)

neko said:
			
		

> And to make things easier for other people who search this site you should probably keep your queries in line with the thread topic, otherwise threads just become a mish-mash of unrelated information.


Well put.


----------



## Cardstonkid (15 Jun 2007)

Apperantly both both are done on BMQ, if I remember correctly we only did chin-ups but I have heard others did both. 

Pull-ups get more difficult the further your hands move away from your shoulders. If you are having trouble keep your hands shoulder width apart and then move them further outwards as you get stronger. This will also widen the back muscles. (We all want the Bruce Lee Cobra Back and this is the exercise to build it!)

Because of the difficulty of pull ups many avoid them, (I guess on my BMQ they couldn't stand to see the high failure rate of pull-ups.) to me, close grip pull-ups are about the same in difficulty as chin-ups, but it really depends on the build of those doing them. Now wide grip is a different matter altogether.


----------



## mysteriousmind (15 Jun 2007)

I'm ojn Pres BMQ at this moment...and we do both chin up and pulls...


so the answer is yes to both.


----------



## Romulus (15 Jun 2007)

Thanks for all your input.


----------



## benl (16 Jun 2007)

Hey man first off congrats on choosing the military, you've taken the first step towards what I'm told is an awesome career...however I haven't seen it quite yet as I just finished week 5 of basic and am only slightly above dog vomit...(I think???)  I'd say yes do both pulls and chins.  Here in Gagetown we have'nt really done too much of either, but personally I think they're an important element of general fitness.  That being said allow me to offer a small piece of advice I wish I would have heeded before getting here.
Ruckmarches.  We did one every other day this week, and average somewhere in the 2 times a week range.  Now granted a 40 lbs pack doesn't sound like a lot of weight...but add in a helmet, tack vest and c7 in 80 degree high humidity and they get kinda tough.  So all chins and pushups aside throw some weights or waterbottles in a bag and MARCH my friend, twice a week  maybe even once a week should be fine and you will thank yourself later, especially if your training in cannought is anything like we're doing here in Gagetown.
cheers


----------

